
A better zip bomb [WOOT '19 Paper] [pdf] - jorangreef
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/woot19-paper_fifield_0.pdf
======
tptacek
This won best paper at WOOT (which is Usenix Security's analogue to Black
Hat). It must be a hell of a ZIP bomb.

~~~
jorangreef
That's fantastic news. Well deserved. It was a brilliant paper: none of the
typical reliance on recursion, compatibility with most decoders, and super
massive expansion factor.

Do you know if anyone who was there managed to record the talk? I asked Usenix
already but they weren't recording.

